# DØD SNØ (Dead Snow)



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

In the underexploited genre of Nazi Zombie films, Dead Snow reigns supreme!

A fun romp in a winter wonderland where subtitles are hardly even needed at all, this Norwegian treasure delivers on all levels.
Fantastic gore and just the right touch of comedic relief make it a great way spend a mindless hour and a half.

If you have the means, get yourself a copy and enjoy!


----------

